# best substrate for shrimp?



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Setting up a new tank 

Want to do an aquascape but possibly RCS and Bee's as well. Gonna plant HC. Question is to either do eco or AS. 

Whats best?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

either should work fine...the RCS dont care much about water as long as there is no ammonia or Nitrite..the Bees would prefer the lower PH the AS would provide...If you do the AS you would probably wanna wait a month before putting in the shrimp though...just my opinion.


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks for the input...

Looking for the inexpensive substrate from best growth of my first carpet and best environment for shrimp (besides RCS looking for either tiger or bees)


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I would recommend AS then


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I would do Aquasoil. I only have cherrys and Amanos, but they seem to find lots to pick on and eat in the Aquasoil. Much more than they did when I was using Flourite. Plants grow better too!

Brian


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Aquasoil will be a better route IMO....Eco raises KH in most cases and it isn't as soft for growing HC IMO.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I am only using Aquasoil now for all of my shrimp tanks. All of my shrimp do well in it...

-Ryan


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

I would say aquasoil...(take malaya or amazonia II they're the preferred choice for the shrimp)


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

what do you all think about using sand? its not too good for plants but i like the nice clean look..


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

i have used pool filter sand in planted tanks with very good results, this are low tech tanks.

it should work fine for shrimp has a porous structure and is fairly light.

if its sand sand that fine youll only want enough to cover the bottom or it will likely go anaerobic.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

if it goes anaerobic, the bacteria will convert nitrates into ammonia? Correct??


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

basicly yes, produce various gases. disturbing a anaerobic substrate is usually disasterous.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

i thought the gases were mainly nitrogen? i was reading a Marine Reef book that the two combined(nitrifying and anaerobic bacteria) would cancell each other out making for the pefect filtration.. Is that not the same with freshwater? In the book the nitrifying bacteria would convert amonia to nitrite then to nitrate, then the anaerobic would convert the nitrates back to ammonia, also rleasing nitrogen gas, then the process would repeat, leaving every thing stable and balanced. is that correct???? im just curious because i have a pretty fine grained sand in my tank and its relatively thick too


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

well in a perfect world that would be how it works, but as we all know it isnt.

in a large tank with a deep sand bed sparingly fed and fairly lightly stocked it would work, and if you dont disturb the sand bed as well.

nitrogen and sulfurs are the major components of substrate gases.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

i have a 20 long with about an inch and half of almost a powder type sand. Its made by CaribSea, the white sand. its my shrimp tank and i only feed them every couple days. 40% water changes weekly. i don,t ever really disturb the substrate


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

it could work, i wouldnt personally do it though.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

alright thanks for the help


----------

